# The Doc is going "Reel Low"?



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Any thoughts on The Doc switching to reel mowing? (Keep it clean)


Is it a little late in the game this season?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I think he's been mowing low. Had a Tru-Cut all this season.

I'm currently in a complicated relationship with Doc. I like his videos. I just hate how "corporate" he's become.

I'm just waiting for him to give away his Tru-Cut's since he's switched to Mclane's... right at the same time Dolphin Power Equipment switched. It's obvious they're sponsoring him.

His opinions may or may not be his own..


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I think he's been mowing low. Had a Tru-Cut all this season.
> 
> I'm currently in a complicated relationship with Doc. I like his videos. I just hate how "corporate" he's become.
> 
> ...


When I first started I watched him. I no longer do.

I have nothing against him and wish him the best of luck.

I just can't shake the feeling much of what he says he either contradicts himself or has a strong "sales" angle thus I don't put much weight on what he says. It seems to self-serving more than some of the other channels.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

@BubbaGrumpus I am not sure that he will end up giving away his Tru-Cut but he is giving away a Mclane on Christmas Eve.

But I feel the same way as you do about him, he honestly comes across as more of a salesman than someone trying to inform and help increase the knowledge base of the people that watch his videos.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I'm of the school of thought that there is still added value on his channel. I watch him frequently and yes there is some contradictory info he puts out, and yes he does come off like a salesman. However, most of us have the ability to sort filter the crud out. His channel helped me get my Bermuda game up off the floor, so I owe him that much. He should definitely get in on this forum.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just a reminder......

Please keep responses to "thoughts on Doc reel mowing".


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I learned some basics from him initially, but he discredited himself in my view with his "super juice" crap. That stuff is SO expensive to use if you put it out at the rates bermuda needs. I guess it's a supplement but still it's a lot to pay for a combo you can put together yourself. [personal attacks/name calling is not allowed at TLF] He has some good videos, but the contradictory product sales irritates me. If he was selling his own brand of stuff that aligned with the basics he teaches, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think he's a little late to game regarding mowing "reel low". Maybe he is on this site and is finally coming around. I used to enjoy watching his videos but the latest ones I can't get past the intro. It takes him so long to get to the meat of the video to the point that it's bordering on click-bait. I'm still a subscriber and do watch his videos, but rarely make it to the end any more.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I think he's a little late to game regarding mowing "reel low". Maybe he is on this site and is finally coming around. I used to enjoy watching his videos but the latest ones I can't get past the intro. It takes him so long to get to the meat of the video to the point that it's bordering on click-bait. I'm still a subscriber and do watch his videos, but rarely make it to the end any more.


This is a problem with a lot of youtubers. They become narcissists and just can't shut up and get to the point. Finding where the content starts is a chore and the worst ones have it scattered through the video with a bunch of irrelevant jabbering in between.


----------



## Bermuda Butcher (Jul 10, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> BubbaGrumpus said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's been mowing low. Had a Tru-Cut all this season.
> ...


My feelings exactly. 
Started out watching for knowledge and liked his personality. Then started getting the feeling more and more that I was being had by a salesman that needed to push products. Good for him though. What ever he needs to do to support his family.
As for the topic. I wouldn't know as I wasn't able to purchase a reel mower this year. Maybe next. Even if I did have a reel. I'd probably start coming up a little from a low summer cut. Maybe an extra 50% in height. Isn't that what your're supposed to do.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Here's what I'll tell you. When the McLane starts wearing out chains and sprockets made of cheap Chi Com crap, then he'll learn.

I was amazed how he went on and on about the McLane and trashed the Tru-Cut. But it's a free country, and I don't have to watch it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bermuda Butcher said:


> As for the topic. I wouldn't know as I wasn't able to purchase a reel mower this year. Maybe next. Even if I did have a reel. I'd probably start coming up a little from a low summer cut. Maybe an extra 50% in height. Isn't that what your're supposed to do.


Doc says to come up a little in the fall because that's the height you're going to be stuck with through winter. I disagree. I'm at .5" right now and have no intentions of bumping up for winter since it only creates more of a hassle during the spring scalp. I don't have to deal with winter kill though so maybe that is a factor.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> Here's what I'll tell you. When the McLane starts wearing out chains and sprockets made of cheap Chi Com crap, then he'll learn.
> 
> I was amazed how he went on and on about the McLane and trashed the Tru-Cut. But it's a free country, and I don't have to watch it.


I wondered the same about how he thought the belt was so much better than a chain. I've always thought of the McLane as an entry-level residential mower that couldn't hold a candle to a Tru-Cut. My opinion... he has a right to his as well.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Just a reminder......
> 
> Please keep responses to "thoughts on Doc reel mowing".


I don't understand this. Why can't we discuss a Youtube channel about lawn maintance, weather we like it or if it is any good? He puts it out there for the world to see we should be able to give comments on it. Is it not allowed in this thread or on the forum?

Just curious 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mrsamman said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder......
> ...


Because there have been multiple threads on this and it is generally negativity toward him. I understand discussing his videos and what one agrees and disagrees but this has been done here ad nauseam.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Mrsamman said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


I think we should invite him on over to the forum. Like I said he does provide some added value. Also, I'm sure he has viewers that don't even know that TLF exists.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I think he's been mowing low. Had a Tru-Cut all this season.
> 
> I'm currently in a complicated relationship with Doc. I like his videos. I just hate how "corporate" he's become.
> 
> ...


I do recall him mowing the front with the tru-cut after the spring scalp but not much after that. I may be wrong¿


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> Any thoughts on The Doc switching to reel mowing?
> 
> Is it a little late in the game this season?


I think the motivation for switching to reel mowing is obvious. It's another product he can sell to his audience and make a profit. But only he can confirm or deny.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Easyluck said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on The Doc switching to reel mowing?
> ...


I hear you...


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah he has been mowing on and off with a reel mower this year. He mows it short for a few times, lets it get out of hand, and then uses the riding mower a little bit.. and then does a reset and starts all over.

I'm surprised he hasn't tried plant growth regulator yet. I think we can all vouch that mowing reel low Bermuda is exhausting without PGR (unless you got like 2000 sq ft).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Yeah he has been mowing on and off with a reel mower this year. He mows it short for a few times, lets it get out of hand, and then uses the riding mower a little bit.. and then does a reset and starts all over.
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't tried plant growth regulator yet. I think we can all vouch that mowing reel low Bermuda is exhausting without PGR (unless you got like 2000 sq ft).


I think he's done all that scalping (or whatever the heck he calls it  ) because he's been pounding his lawn with that PGF Complete fertilizer all year. I would be curious to know how much he's actually applied(We will NEVER know  )

I think he hasn't used PGR because you can't apply it through a hose end sprayer and he hasn't found a way to monetize it yet :lol:


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

I sure enough found him today.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he has been mowing on and off with a reel mower this year. He mows it short for a few times, lets it get out of hand, and then uses the riding mower a little bit.. and then does a reset and starts all over.
> ...


@Mightyquinn 🍾Here's to the first admin to go out on a limb and speak some truth!!! Here here!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrsamman said:
> ...


He would never join this forum for fear of having to answer any intelligent questions. That is also the reason he has never collaborated with any of the other lawn care Youtubers. He deletes any intelligent questions about his video and opinions are based on who cuts him the biggest check.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> He would never join this forum for fear of having to answer any intelligent questions. That is also the reason he has never collaborated with any of the other lawn care Youtubers. He deletes any intelligent questions about his video and opinions are based on who cuts him the biggest check.


Great point...Anytime I google questions about lawn care, it amazes me that the first answer that shows up is from TLF. Anyone who dives down the rabbit hole of mowing "reel low" is going to end up here eventually. So, I am actually glad that the Docs of youtube are discussing it. :thumbup:

Feeling really positive this morning. No, I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night! :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> Yeah he has been mowing on and off with a reel mower this year. He mows it short for a few times, lets it get out of hand, and then uses the riding mower a little bit.. and then does a reset and starts all over.
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't tried plant growth regulator yet. I think we can all vouch that mowing reel low Bermuda is exhausting without PGR (unless you got like 2000 sq ft).


Totally agree with PGR, it's a game changer, coupled with carbon x my yard has done really well this year.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Somehow he insists that his background is in golf course maintenance, but he was dumbfounded the first time he used that Fiskars manual reel because it threw the clippings toward the front.

This will probably violate the rules, but he's just a straight up hack who constantly contradicts himself and hides behind the façade of an "expert." Ol' Steve needs to be honest and let everybody know he's learning as he goes and not push all these products like he's come to all of this "knowledge" through years of work and research. It would be much more genuine and believable.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anytime I google questions about lawn care, it amazes me that the first answer that shows up is from TLF. Anyone who dives down the rabbit hole of mowing "reel low" is going to end up here eventually. So, I am actually glad that the Docs of youtube are discussing it.


This is a great post. There are lots of wrong answers out there on the internet. But eventually, if one digs deep enough into lawn care, hopefully they make there way to TLF. And if they do, they'll have the scales fall from their eyes when they read the Warm Season Bermuda Bible and the Cool Season Lawn Guide.


----------

